# My Detailed & Transformed VXR (Pic heavy)



## TomBaxter_123 (Jul 21, 2014)

Just wanted to share my recently detailed astra vxr. Haven't used a forum for quite a while as I just use instagram now days and haven't had time to do a type up.

Before I start with the detailing sessions let's see the car first. I turned 23 in June and have had my car for 2years in June just gone. I bought it completely standard apart from the few optional extras it came with. It was owned by 1 lady since new so was a perfect example minus the paintwork defects thanks to the cheap car washes. 
Now the changes I've done to the car.
Performance:
Stage 3 running 295bhp
3" turbo back cobra exhaust with sport cat and resonator
Forge intercooler
Forge actuator
Forge recirculation value
Crossover delete with cdti air box and Courtney sport filter
Fk highsport coilovers
18" fox racing alloys 
Pirelli cinturato p7 blue tyres 
Spaced 10mm front and 12mm rear

Interior:
Not much done tbh came with full leather heated seats
Headunit with sat nav etc
Bootbuild 
Floormats
Plastics vinyl wrapped gloss black
Arm rest

Exterior:
Front splitter
DRL headlights with hids chrome indicators, tinted lense and eyebrows
Front grill opened up and painted black
Custom front grill (Opel grill and insignia badge)
RS bonnet vents
Indicators surrounds and tinted
Wind deflectors painted black
Black window pillar
Side skirt extensions
Rear led lights from Germany
Rear reflectors smoothed and custom fins added
Few other things painted etc

Now some photos!!




Now the detail!!
Here's my little collection of gear to use, I've limited my goodies down tbh 


First off was the inside, nothing fancy, Autobrite magic carpet, Autobrite leather care, Autobrite crystal for the glass, and a hoover. (Photos taken during the exterior clean) 
 

Now the big job, outside!
Started with the normal snowfoam (Autobrite Magifoam)


The the car got washed (Autobrite purple velvet)
Wheels and body got sprayed with Autobrite purple rain
After that the car got wiped down with Autobrite remover
Clayed using G3 bar and body detailer
Then with my da equipped with 3m pads I started with menzerna 300, then moved on to menzerna 1200 and finished with menzerna 4500. I then realised I forgot about the side skirts some how so just used Gtechniq P1 on them.



Then gave it a jetwash, cleaned the wheels with Autobrite cherry wheel cleaner, sealed them. 
Tyre shine from meguiars endurance 
Exhaust polished with autobrite Mental WorX 
Glass and lights sealed with Gtechniq G1
Paintwork had a polymer sealant added, menzerna polymer lock
Then had two layers of swissvax on top.

End result:
 

Then tucked it up away in my garage


The approved beads a couple days after the detail
 

No more changes happening to the car though now as last month I moved out with my girlfriend into our first home together


Hope you've enjoyed the read! Follow me on instagram for more regular updates @TomBaxter_123


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

my eyes are hurting from the shine in the photos


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Love that model of astra, think the Arden blue compliments it so well! :argie:


----------



## dancoupe (May 8, 2012)

Looks amazing buddy well done


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Cracking job mate


----------



## ash.b (Apr 27, 2015)

looks brill mate :thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job fella sweet looking vxr


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Very nice work on a very nice VXR 

Can i advise something with your collection of products...keep your microfibres in lidded boxes...just to keep them clean of contaminants they will pick up being left in the open like that, especially in a garage


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Superb job mate & love what you have done to your motor . Great collections & garage space


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

vast improvement there, although I'd say that the rear end looks illegal and saying "pull me over coppers"


----------



## G51 NAV (Jan 14, 2007)

Very good piece of work there, all credit to you mate.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Great looking job on a great modded ride mate , congreats .


----------



## sonny (Feb 26, 2008)

Looks brilliant mate a really good job, love the engine cover


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

Awesome car, awesome stash. Cracking stuff mate. :thumb:


----------



## CivicTypeR. (Aug 15, 2010)

looks really nice altho leather seats look a little shiney for my liking or maybe its just the photo giving a false look.


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

That's nice , well done.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great :thumb:


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

very nice work!


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

LOVELY JUBBLY, that is one hell of a shine you have on your Vauxhall Astra


----------



## subarufreak (Oct 20, 2013)

stunning vxr!!


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Fantastic job great beading pics too. Not overly keen on the rear lights personally but stunning car overall done a cracking job.


----------



## TomBaxter_123 (Jul 21, 2014)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> my eyes are hurting from the shine in the photos


Haha like a mirror



Rían P said:


> Love that model of astra, think the Arden blue compliments it so well! :argie:


Arden blue is the best colour :thumb:



dancoupe said:


> Looks amazing buddy well done


Thank you



andye said:


> Cracking job mate


Thank you



ash.b said:


> looks brill mate :thumb:


Thanks!



bazz said:


> great job fella sweet looking vxr


Thanks mate, done a bit



MadOnVaux! said:


> Very nice work on a very nice VXR
> 
> Can i advise something with your collection of products...keep your microfibres in lidded boxes...just to keep them clean of contaminants they will pick up being left in the open like that, especially in a garage


Thanks mate, note taken. I try and keep the garage as clean as possible.



Stu Mac said:


> Superb job mate & love what you have done to your motor . Great collections & garage space


Thanks mate, only moved in a month ago so keeping it clean and tidy with my detailing gear so my girlfriend keeps her stuff out lol



bidderman1969 said:


> vast improvement there, although I'd say that the rear end looks illegal and saying "pull me over coppers"


Thank you. It's a bit dark and not lit up but only thing illegal on my car is the rear reflectors being smoothed. Police don't seem bothered by it tbh been in front and behind them and never been pulled. It's more come to MOT time it gets noticed.



G51 NAV said:


> Very good piece of work there, all credit to you mate.


Thank you



sprocketser said:


> Great looking job on a great modded ride mate , congreats .


Thanks mate



sonny said:


> Looks brilliant mate a really good job, love the engine cover


Cheers mate



Starburst said:


> Awesome car, awesome stash. Cracking stuff mate. :thumb:


Thank you!!



CivicTypeR. said:


> looks really nice altho leather seats look a little shiney for my liking or maybe its just the photo giving a false look.


Is a semi gloss finish photo does make it look shiney lol



slimjim said:


> That's nice , well done.


Cheers



tonyy said:


> Looks great :thumb:


Thanks!



Brigham1806 said:


> very nice work!


Thank you!



ibiza55 said:


> LOVELY JUBBLY, that is one hell of a shine you have on your Vauxhall Astra


Hahah thank you!!



subarufreak said:


> stunning vxr!!


Cheers mate



66Rob said:


> Fantastic job great beading pics too. Not overly keen on the rear lights personally but stunning car overall done a cracking job.


Thanks, yeah nice and tall and round lol


----------



## vo04lan (Sep 5, 2011)

Gorgeous car mate great work


----------



## TomBaxter_123 (Jul 21, 2014)

vo04lan said:


> Gorgeous car mate great work


Thank you!


----------



## Kai96 (Nov 13, 2015)

Car looks brilliant. Love the colour combo and the way its been done


----------



## johnrussell1996 (Apr 10, 2015)

very nice


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, the best shaped astra to date, don't think it could shine any more than it does matey.


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

God don't start on here, you spam my ig feed enough with that shiny beast lol! 

Looks great as ever dude, gotta love those rear lights, wish I could get similar for the mk4


----------



## W124coupe (Jun 8, 2014)

Nice car. Brilliant finish.


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

Never mind the car I want your garage :argie: joking aside lovely job on that VXR mate looks stunning :driver:


----------

